# CSV Application/Qualification



## siriuszw (Nov 10, 2017)

Good day, 

Can one I apply for a CSV at IITPSA if they have vendor qualifications such AWS/Microsoft and plus years of experience under their belt? I am permanantly employed in the country under a work visa but would want to move to the CSV as soon as poosible.


----------

